
Keurig sold for $14B to private-equity firm - e15ctr0n
http://www.wsj.com/articles/keurig-green-mountain-agrees-to-get-bought-for-13-9-billion-1449493939
======
cassieramen
Seems like Starbucks good fortunes are tied to Keurig's bad ones. As
disposable income creeps up again people are less interested in at home
brewing. I'm a little relieved after all the environmental issues with
Keurigs.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10678498](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10678498)

